# My campaign in animated chapters



## Weirdok (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, but I wanted to share with fellow storytellers what I have been doing on my YouTube channel. Please take a look at what I have done so far and tell me what you think. View them in chronological order. I am also trying to get exposure for my channel and get honest feedback. Let me know you think the story is engaging. I do the artwork and production myself.

Dungeons & Dragons story in chapters

Thank you for taking the time to check out my videos.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 18, 2021)

I like the artwork and animation, and the map in episode 1 is great! The voiceover is solid work. It would benefit from more polish, but no moreso than most such projects not done by pros with a lot of time and money to leverage.


----------



## Weirdok (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you. I can't explain how cool it is to learn this stuff (Blender and DaVinci Resolve to name a couple) to help my stories and game. I have time, but no cash! lol...I hope to publish the game in the story soon. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

